# Una serata tranquilla.



## lolapal (20 Settembre 2013)

Con Marito, ieri sera, ci siamo concessi un film in streaming. Cucciola a letto, avevamo bisogno di evadere un po' dalla realtà; di stare insieme, ma ognuno concentrato su qualcosa di estraneo da noi.

Il discorso sull'incontro con Bagnino è stato relativamente breve: incentrato soprattutto sul come mi sono sentita, sulle mie reazioni e sulle mie riflessioni. Siamo più sereni, Marito è più sereno. L'inquietudine ha lasciato solo un leggero strascico...

Grati che il quotidiano ci assorba per un po', senza però trascurare le conquiste delle ultime settimane: il contatto fisico, la condivisione di pensieri e riflessioni, il contenimento del timore di perdersi.

Un passo in avanti, in attesa del prossimo stallo, della prossima resa dei conti. Io so che devo concentrarmi su cose più importanti per me e per la mia realizzazione, che va oltre quella di essere madre e moglie, e anche figlia...

E' come se stessi ristrutturando il mio spazio mentale e creando una stanza tutta per me, solo per me.

:smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Settembre 2013)

:up: Vi auguro un super we!! Pieno di affiatamento come ora!! Belli che siete... :inlove:


----------



## lolapal (21 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart;bt9197 ha detto:
			
		

> :up: Vi auguro un super we!! Pieno di affiatamento come ora!! Belli che siete... :inlove:


Grazie! :kiss:
Un super we anche a te! :amici:

:inlove:


----------

